# Some Fleur de Lis Designs



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Here is some of our Fleur de Lis Designs!


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

do you guys use a cams to create designs?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rena...I know you are in China, but some of your designs are blatant copyright infringements...UNLESS you have a license from the Saints!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

My thinking exactly! I think who dat and saints with FDL is an infringement. And FDL by itself should be ok.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you Guys, i didn't know that there is copyright for the Saints and the Who Dat. This 2 designs are custom made designs and lots of people are looking for it. I just want to show how it looks.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

agensop said:


> do you guys use a cams to create designs?


We are using Coreldraw


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

not talking about to design i mean to make the template, are you using a cams machine or like a vinyl cutter. wondering how you are putting the rhiestone down.



heattransfers said:


> We are using Coreldraw


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

agensop said:


> not talking about to design i mean to make the template, are you using a cams machine or like a vinyl cutter. wondering how you are putting the rhiestone down.


Oh, i see. We are using a kind of Laser Cut machine to make the templates.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

heattransfers said:


> Thank you Guys, i didn't know that there is copyright for the Saints and the Who Dat. This 2 designs are custom made designs and lots of people are looking for it. I just want to show how it looks.


Just because a lot of people are looking for them does not make it OK to make them.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> Just because a lot of people are looking for them does not make it OK to make them.


Hi Katrina, sorry but i don't quite understand what you mean


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Found this so it may help you to understand:

Use of NFL Trademarks. The NFL controls all of the marketing rights to the Super Bowl and its associated trademarks. Without express written permission from the NFL or the teams, do not use the following, or any related protected words or logos, in marketing or promotions, whether on-air, in print, on you station’s website, or otherwise:
“Super Bowl”
“Super Sunday”
The Super Bowl logo
“NFL”, “AFC”, or “NFC”
“National Football League”
“American Football Conference”
“National Football Conference”
Any team name (e.g., “Saints”) or nickname (“Pats”"

I mean, I know this is for media outlets, but I think it might be a good thing to look at if you're going to be making any team-inspired merch. 

*So this means Do not reproduce without written permission, even in China, Korea, Gremany, etc,,*







heattransfers said:


> Hi Katrina, sorry but i don't quite understand what you mean


----------

